# My BFD measurements



## satansfx (Jul 25, 2008)

well I finally got around to using my RS 33-2055 meter to see how well my sub was doing. It wasn't doing so hot, so here is my final chart using the how-to on the manual measurement method.

INSERT YOUR MEASUREMENTS UNDER THE "RAW" COLUMNS 
FREQ	RAW SPL	SPL (comp)	RAW SPL BFD	SPL (comp)
10 59 81.1 64 86.1
11 47 66.3 62 81.3
12.5 59 75.8 64 80.8
14 62 76.7 69 83.7
16 75 87.7 81 93.7
18 80 90.6 81 91.6
20 80 89.1 86 95.1
22 80 87.6 92 99.6
25 80 86.5 93 99.5
28 86 91.3 94 99.3
31.5 88 92.4 95 99.4
36 88 91.6 95 98.6
40 85 88.0 97 100.0
45 87 89.4 94 96.4
50 87 89.0 96 98.0
56 83 84.6 94 95.6
63 81 82.3 95 96.3
71 76 77.1 88 89.1
80 68 69.0 74 75.0
89 72 72.9 76 76.9
100 68 68.8 66 66.8
111 73 73.8 75 75.8
125 60 60.8 0 0.8
143 57 57.9 0 0.9
160 55 55.9 0 0.9
180 0 1.0 0 1.0
200 0 1.0 0 1.0


Sorry... formatting didn't work for the number above

ok, now the graph


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Any reason you're not taking measurements "automatically" with REW?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

'Cause a SPL meter is all you need? 

satansfx, I assume the magenta is your equalized response? Looks pretty good. Response does drop pretty hard at 60 Hz, though. You might want to run some numbers adding your main speakers, to see if there's a hole between them and the sub.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## satansfx (Jul 25, 2008)

glaufman - I don't have a mic, mixer, and a supported sound card to run REW (never got around to getting everything)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt - Yes the magenta is with the BFD and all filters added.... it was tricky using the bandwidth because I kept getting certain frequencies too 'high' 20hz could be at 90db, but then 25 hz was at 112db... I need to figure it out a little more and fine tune it some.

As far as the dip after 60hz.... yea, this has always been a problem for me. I cannot listen to any rock/metal music with my sub on because of it. I need to build some new mains - But i've been wanting to go with a line array....

I've also been thinking about building another sub with a higher tune so it catches what my sonosub, or scrapping my sono and going to something else.... idk what route im going to take.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

satansfx said:


> glaufman - I don't have a mic, mixer, and a supported sound card to run REW (never got around to getting everything)


Well, the soundcard could be a problem, but other than that, since you said it's an RS meter you're using, and most of them have line level outputs, and you're only doing bass, you don't need a separate mic and mixer...
Did you add correction factors to your measurements?


----------



## satansfx (Jul 25, 2008)

No, all I did was put the RS meter at listening height... adjusted to get my receiver to 75 db, and then ran all the tests.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

If you download our generic calibration file, you can manually (or in Excel) apply its offsets to you measurements to improve the accuracy of your curves. :T


----------

